# My newest set-up after the TON of newest additons *pic*



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

Well I finally got a new shelf and for those of you know that I just ordered like 40-50 Ts, I have rearranged everything.  I spend approximately 12 hours non-stop from 9 am to 9 pm today unpacking Ts, housing them, labeling ALL my spiders and such, rearranging, running around town grabbing T supplies.  I still have to feed everyone, give em all water, take pictures of the new ones, update my photoalbum and post the pics.  What a day tomorrow, not to mention I have school.

Anyways, here are the pics. I am amazed on how organized it is and how much nicer the labels make everything look.  Also, not shown below is my large tray of adult female Latrodectus in my closet.   




















































Now look at my family only back on October 22, 2004
















And Here's my collection back in July 26, 2004





















And lastly, here it is back on Febuary 10, 2004











Notice a pattern yet?  I may be just a tad bit obsessed......


----------



## NightCrawler27 (Nov 17, 2004)

WOW!!!!!  very nice collection....how many different species do u own? ill have a collection like that one day..but your collection is very nice!!  good luck with them all


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks like the setup almost took the whole space of your bedroom...
Can see that some are already beside your bed eh  
Anyway, cool setup and well organised...


----------



## Lochala (Nov 17, 2004)

Man, you have such a nice organized collection. I bet you spend all day feeding them. ;P


----------



## MUNG!!! (Nov 17, 2004)

I spent like 2 hours looking through your photo album before work the other day...DEAR GODDDDDD!!!!! So very impressive!!! WIth all those spiders you are bound to own a few pamphobeteus, or an X. immanis...so post some pictures!!! :drool:    :drool: ....Furthermore, your recluse scares the crap out of me :8o  Very nice collection!


----------



## Nico (Nov 17, 2004)

I dunno I mean congrats to your T's but i think you house some (most) in to small boxes, whats the point in having T's if you know they don't feel good inm the small food container...

is it just so you can say to yourself I have this or that species ? 

I rather know my T's have a nice and big enough Box 

Don't take it personaly just my opinion


----------



## Bearo (Nov 17, 2004)

yeah, and decoration... I see many with nothing but substrate

hope everyone will feed.. its kinda hard to get to "know" 40-50 Ts at one time..
or its mostly juveniles/subadult/adult ones you got?

best of luck


----------



## manville (Nov 17, 2004)

I would say it is very well organized.


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 17, 2004)

Very Impressive Dwayne!!!


----------



## ShaunHolder (Nov 17, 2004)

You're going to have some serious space issues when all of those T's start to mature.    Nice collection. If you dont mind my asking, how do the pokies take to being in such small containers? Im not saying the space isn't sufficent, but it is quite small in enclosures I've seen in the past.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's compliements!  I will respond to everyone's questions when I get home from school, but for now I gtg, BYE!


----------



## Washout (Nov 17, 2004)

Nico said:
			
		

> I dunno I mean congrats to your T's but i think you house some (most) in to small boxes, whats the point in having T's if you know they don't feel good inm the small food container...
> 
> is it just so you can say to yourself I have this or that species ?
> 
> ...


I think if they are in a space that is about 10 times their body size square that they will be ok. Putting a rosie or other typical 5in T in a shoebox gives it more than enough space imho. Not as easy to look at though, thats true.

Personally I'm going to order a bunch of stackable completely clear containers from the centipede housing thread in the myriopod forums, and keep them in those instead of my current tupperware.


----------



## azztigma (Nov 17, 2004)

Nico said:
			
		

> I dunno I mean congrats to your T's but i think you house some (most) in to small boxes, whats the point in having T's if you know they don't feel good inm the small food container...
> 
> is it just so you can say to yourself I have this or that species ?
> 
> ...


Nope, he's definately giving his Ts enough space, if anything he spoils them, well....at least some


----------



## Bearo (Nov 17, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

>


In these pics for exampel you can see some that have kinda too small space
thats not 10 times its own size really


----------



## Silver.x (Nov 17, 2004)

Bearo said:
			
		

> In these pics for exampel you can see some that have kinda too small space
> thats not 10 times its own size really


Huh?

Aidan


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 18, 2004)

NightCrawler27 said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!!  very nice collection....how many different species do u own? ill have a collection like that one day..but your collection is very nice!!  good luck with them all


I have a total of 95 Ts, (31 are mature adults, 19 are juvies [2"- 3"], the rest are all size ranges of slings [0.1" - 2").

As for species...... I have around 71 species (I counted by hand, may not be accurate).  I Usually don't keep a lot of doubles and triples unless I plan to breed.  I like buy adults and find mates for them instead of buying slings and raising them.

I also have 20 Mature Adult Orange Head Roaches, 12 Latrodectus species, 1 L. reclusa, 1 adult female T. duellica, and 8 scorpions (2 adult, 6 scorplings).

Thanks for the compliment and luck!  I will need it, LOL.



			
				MeteoRa said:
			
		

> Looks like the setup almost took the whole space of your bedroom...
> Can see that some are already beside your bed eh
> Anyway, cool setup and well organised...


Nah it only takes up a corner of my room, but when I feed, then yes, they CONSUME my room. LOL

I don't have any besides my bed.  :? My bed isn't even in the pics.

Thanks for the compliments as well!  Organization is the key.....



			
				Sam Shirley said:
			
		

> Man, you have such a nice organized collection. I bet you spend all day feeding them. ;P


I think I am between the 3-4 hour range. I shall find out though because I feed everyone tonight!   



			
				MUNG!!! said:
			
		

> I spent like 2 hours looking through your photo album before work the other day...DEAR GODDDDDD!!!!! So very impressive!!! WIth all those spiders you are bound to own a few pamphobeteus, or an X. immanis...so post some pictures!!! :drool:    :drool: ....Furthermore, your recluse scares the crap out of me :8o  Very nice collection!


Thanks for taking the time to look through my album.  I spend a lot of time on it and that's what its there for.  Your viewing pleasure!  Unforunately I do not own an X. immanis, although I wish I did. I do own two Pamphobetus. They are P. sp. "platyomma" and P. nigricolor.  i will post pics of all my new Ts later tonight!   AWWW, my recluse isn't scary, she is very sweet (easy to handle, it is widows I won't handle)!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Nico said:
			
		

> I dunno I mean congrats to your T's but i think you house some (most) in to small boxes, whats the point in having T's if you know they don't feel good inm the small food container...
> 
> is it just so you can say to yourself I have this or that species ?
> 
> ...


No offense taken.  My Ts are not is too small of cages.  The rule of thumb is the cages should be 1 1/2x the width of the T and 2 1/2 times the length of the T.  That's what I go buy and I have no problems at all.  My cages may seem small, but I assure u, they are not.  Giving a T too much space does more hard then good.

My Ts are not a collection of cards, they are my family and I treat them as such. I even talk to them in baby talk.  :8o They may not have the best looking cages out there, but they have everything they NEED (substrate, hide, water dish, and food).

Plus, who's to say if the feel good or not in their current enclosures?  I am sure many people will agree with my that the size of cages relative to the size of the Ts I keep them in are just fine.

Thanks for asking me this, so I could clarify.



			
				Bearo said:
			
		

> yeah, and decoration... I see many with nothing but substrate
> 
> hope everyone will feed.. its kinda hard to get to "know" 40-50 Ts at one time..
> or its mostly juveniles/subadult/adult ones you got?
> ...


Hey!  I have some decoration on some of my Ts cages.  Can you not see the fake plants in the huge 10 gal with the blue lid?  The large cage on the top shelf has some as well, all my arboreals have corkbark to climb on, my female T. blondi has some fake plants (you can't see them), and I even provide multiple hides for some Ts (how's that for luxury?).  I mean what else do u want?  Do need to get plastic skull hides, so I can be cool?  Or I could be smart and buy black plumbing plastic tubing at Home Depot and have just as effective hides, if not better.  Also, T dont NEED decorations.  Getting those is all in the interests and WANTS of the owner.  Plus, when you get to collection of around my size, decorations get expensive and cause more problems then it helps.  Crix love to hide on them to where the T can't get to them. The crix will stay up there until the die, then they fall to the substrate and mold if not noticed.  See my point yet?

I know EVERY SINGLE ONE of my Ts (still getting to know the new ones).  I know all of my Ts behaviors', how much they eat, who's friendly and who's not, I know who's sick, I know who has recently molted, I know who's in pre-molt and who's not eating, and so on, all from the top of my head!  I even know most of thier substrate preferences. ;P 

Assuming is BAD!  Nothing against you, but I kinda took that peronally.

I have Ts of all sizes as you can read in my pervious post above.



			
				ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> You're going to have some serious space issues when all of those T's start to mature.    Nice collection. If you dont mind my asking, how do the pokies take to being in such small containers? Im not saying the space isn't sufficent, but it is quite small in enclosures I've seen in the past.


Tell me about it.  Space will be hard to find in here when all these guys reach adulthood, but I will figure it out when the time comes.  the pokies are just fine in thier cages. They like more vertical room then horizontal space.

Here my Pokie Point-Out just to show ya:






Like I said too much space is worse then good.



			
				Washout said:
			
		

> I think if they are in a space that is about 10 times their body size square that they will be ok. Putting a rosie or other typical 5in T in a shoebox gives it more than enough space imho. Not as easy to look at though, thats true.
> 
> Personally I'm going to order a bunch of stackable completely clear containers from the centipede housing thread in the myriopod forums, and keep them in those instead of my current tupperware.


10 times!!! WOW Chris.  That may be a little much.  I agree the showboxes are great. They are stackable and easy to manage.  Can't go wrong with those, although they don't usually allow decorations because of the height of the showbox.  ;P 

I don't like tupperware either.  



			
				azztigma said:
			
		

> Nope, he's definately giving his Ts enough space, if anything he spoils them, well....at least some


Thanks for the support! I think I do spoil them.   



			
				Bearo said:
			
		

> In these pics for exampel you can see some that have kinda too small space
> thats not 10 times its own size really


I agree that it is not 10 times the space, which is unnecessary.  My Ts have sufficient space to live. I have never lost a T due to "space issues". Nor would I know If I did or not.


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry..LOL...
i thought that was a bed.... :wall:


----------



## Freddie (Nov 18, 2004)

För mycket för snabbt.

Nice collection.
And feel free to send some (read all) to me if you someday wanna get rid of those


----------



## Bearo (Nov 19, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Hey!  I have some decoration on some of my Ts cages.  Can you not see the fake plants in the huge 10 gal with the blue lid?  The large cage on the top shelf has some as well, all my arboreals have corkbark to climb on, my female T. blondi has some fake plants (you can't see them), and I even provide multiple hides for some Ts (how's that for luxury?).  I mean what else do u want?  Do need to get plastic skull hides, so I can be cool?  Or I could be smart and buy black plumbing plastic tubing at Home Depot and have just as effective hides, if not better.  Also, T dont NEED decorations.  Getting those is all in the interests and WANTS of the owner.  Plus, when you get to collection of around my size, decorations get expensive and cause more problems then it helps.  Crix love to hide on them to where the T can't get to them. The crix will stay up there until the die, then they fall to the substrate and mold if not noticed.  See my point yet?
> 
> I know EVERY SINGLE ONE of my Ts (still getting to know the new ones).  I know all of my Ts behaviors', how much they eat, who's friendly and who's not, I know who's sick, I know who has recently molted, I know who's in pre-molt and who's not eating, and so on, all from the top of my head!  I even know most of thier substrate preferences. ;P
> 
> ...


_" I have some decoration on some of my Ts cages."_
Yeah, and that will make the ones without SO much happier...?

_"and I even provide multiple hides for some Ts (how's that for luxury?)."_ 
Yeah, that is much luxury.. or maby not... every spider shuold be able to have multiple hides.. its kinda how it works in nature you know 

_"I mean what else do u want? "_ 
Its not me that want it, I couldnt care less.. it might be your Ts

_"when you get to collection of around my size, decorations get expensive and cause more problems then it helps"_
What do you know about my collection?
what do you mean that it gets expensive first when you have a large collection? is it cheaper when you are a newbie? or do you just dont want to treat all of your Ts the same?


I dont mean decoration as skulls and plastic vines and all that crap, but Ts should have a hide (or more than one), maby some leavs (not expensive btw ) , good substrate and some space so they can move around a bit.

And about the feeding, if you buy 40-50 slings at once i can promise you that many of them will die.. you cant buy that many at the same time and have 100% control over all of them..

_"Assuming is BAD!  Nothing against you, but I kinda took that peronally."_
I'm not assuming.. I can see into your delicups that there is JUST substrate and a spider... what am i assuming?

As I see it, you seem to be just one off those who buy lots of spiders to be able to say "I have this spider, and this, and this..." and dont have the time to study their behavier, or why do you have spiders?
If I'm wrong, please tell me so but this is what I see in this thread...
(if i'm wrong I'm very sorry about what I said.. but your post to me is more acusing me when I try to help you )


----------



## Bearo (Nov 19, 2004)

Freddie said:
			
		

> För mycket för snabbt.


mm ellerhur hehe.. verkar va en riktigt 14-is


----------



## Washout (Nov 19, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> 10 times!!! WOW Chris.  That may be a little much.  I agree the showboxes are great. They are stackable and easy to manage.  Can't go wrong with those, although they don't usually allow decorations because of the height of the showbox.  ;P


Well 10x thier body size is probably too much. Probably more like 5x is appropriate. But I don't like keeping them in too small containers. Except the slings, they get small containers. 

1.5 by 2.5 is an area 3.75 times the size of the tarantula. But I think that might be too small personally. The T probably dosen't care, but I like putting them in cool enclosures with lots of fake plants and flowers.


----------

